# Joined TTOC Yesterday



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Finally got round to joining up yesterday when will I know my number and how do I add membership
to my signature.(Useless with computer :lol: )


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Jamo8 said:


> Finally got round to joining up yesterday when will I know my number and how do I add membership
> to my signature.(Useless with computer :lol: )


Your membership number is 01775
add [*img]http://www.ttoc.co.uk/gallery/01775/01775.jpg[/img] without the star to you signature


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Cheers mate thanks for the info I will try and sort it out now.Good win last night by the way ,back on top


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Top man welcome


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Top man welcome


Cheers Yellow thanks mate [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Not so sure it was good but 3 points are 3 points


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> Not so sure it was good but 3 points are 3 points


Exactly mate thats what it is all about to get out of this league.All sorted with signature I am loving the new look. :lol:

Jamo


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Jamo8 said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Not so sure it was good but 3 points are 3 points
> ...


Keep an eye on the post tomorrow (if there is any)


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Boing Boing !!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

